# BMW 8 Series makes a comeback in 2020



## Rick in Yuma (Dec 31, 2006)

Tim, you beat me to it.. Saw this on motor authority page. Just posted on 8 series page..

http://www.motorauthority.com/news/1025883_new-bmw-8-series-due-in-2020-report

I think it's great, as long as not a "gran coupe". Keep it a two door.  Lets see one sooner than 4 yrs from now.


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

2 cool


----------



## BEE-MUR (Nov 30, 2015)

It's a nice design, but it resembles an Audi A7.


----------



## dt646 (Aug 14, 2015)

I really like the lines on this car. It looks really good. Can't wait to see it up close.


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

Rick in Yuma said:


> I think it's great, as long as not a "gran coupe". Keep it a two door.  Lets see one sooner than 4 yrs from now.


I believe there will be a Gran Coupe version but they will call it the 9-series. Seriously.


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

The 850i was a gorgeous car but it had a limited market. Then came the First Gulf War. Then President Bush the Elder signed the 10% luxury tax into law in November 1991.


----------

